# REVISED: The "Ah, What The Heck" of Hunterdon - RBR Group Ride - 3/17



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

For anyone like me who can't make the "Hell of Hunterdon" on March 31st - or are not interested in doing anything that long, or looking for a nice warm-up ride two weeks prior to HoH - there are some of us who are shooting to do a ride on March 17th that is a smaller version of the 77mi event.

*Date:* Sat 3/17 (3/24 alternate if weather doesn't cooperate on 17th)
*Time:* 9:30am
*Where:* D&R Canal Parking lot, Lambertville
*Distance:* 48mi
*Route:* The "Ah, What The Heck" of Hunterdon - Version 2 in Lambertville, NJ | MapMyFITNESS
*Format:* No drop, casual group ride. Personally, I never ride in a group so I probably do not have the requisite mindset or wherewithal to handle a high-speed paceline sort of thing. I'm picturing this as a group of us heading out together for something to do. Would like to keep the pace and the approach at a nice level for any rider who wants to join us.

In mapping out this route I've tried cover some of the unpaved sections of the first half of the HoH, and then get up into the Sourland Mountain area for some hills and a nice descent. Because the unpaved sections of the 77mi route are scattered across a wide area, I had to give up some of the more interesting sections (and tougher climbs) in order to pull together a route that is a nice mix of paved/unpaved, flat/hills, etc and still come in under 50mi. The proposed route will pass one place to stop for water/coffee/food/restrooms - Peacock's Country Store - at about the 30mi mark. 

If anyone wants a slightly shorter route - with a rest stop while waiting for the rest of the group - 8mi can be cut off by turning left and heading down Lindbergh Road directly to Peacock's which cuts off the Zion-Montgomery-Wertzville loop that comes back to Lindbergh. You will of course miss one of the best unpaved bits and the best descent if you opt for the shortcut.

So - let's take an official headcount. Who's in?


----------



## BethLikesBikes (Nov 28, 2010)

Rob and I are in.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

BethLikesBikes said:


> Rob and I are in.


Cool.


----------



## SlipKid727 (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm still planning on going.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

SlipKid727 said:


> I'm still planning on going.


Great!


----------



## JeffreyT (Nov 16, 2001)

i'm game for the ride
jeff


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

AC and I are "maybes" at this point. I really hope that our schedules come together and allow us to do this ride.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

It's looking more likely that we'll be there  Will we be ok with 25mm tires and road shoes on the unpaved sections?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Becky said:


> It's looking more likely that we'll be there  Will we be ok with 25mm tires and road shoes on the unpaved sections?


From what RJP posted earlier, it's all rideable on road bikes, 25mm tires and road shoes.

FWIW, I ride all kinds of nasty roads on 23s, no problems yet.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

robdamanii said:


> From what RJP posted earlier, it's all rideable on road bikes, 25mm tires and road shoes.
> 
> FWIW, I ride all kinds of nasty roads on 23s, no problems yet.


I run 25s on all these roads, no problem. Many people do the HoH on 23s, though personally I wouldn't.

I also wear road shoes, no problem. Though, as my feet never leave the pedals, not sure what kind of problem my shoes would pose...

:thumbsup:


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback, guys. I've done singletrack on 25s and road shoes, but I like to be a bit more cautious in unfamiliar territory :thumbsup:


----------



## BethLikesBikes (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm excited to meet everyone! I ride 23s on lots of backroads with no problem.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Weather.com says high of 64°F, partly cloudy, with light winds on Saturday. 

It's supposed to rain Friday/Friday night, so the unpaved sections should be in prime "Spring Classics" condition! I'll actually drive some of them on my way to Lambertville on Saturday morning to check conditions; we can modify the route on the fly as needed.

Looking forward to it - Ray


----------



## jrg1988 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm in. Been lurking for a while. Thanks for putting this together.

Jeff


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

jrg1988 said:


> I'm in. Been lurking for a while. Thanks for putting this together.
> 
> Jeff


Look forward to riding with you!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

RJP Diver said:


> See everyone in time for a 9:30 start. I have a green Audi and a black Cervelo. Will be wearing a black bowler and a white carnation in my lapel...


We'll try to get there a bit early to get ready to roll out.

Silver Outback with a white Look and white/celeste Cannondale. I might bring the Lounge jersey curse with me...

Roads should be pretty dry too....it's sunny and nice up here.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

See everyone in time for a 9:30 start. I have a green Audi and a black Cervelo. Will be wearing a black bowler and a white carnation in my lapel...


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

robdamanii said:


> We'll try to get there a bit early to get ready to roll out.
> 
> Silver Outback with a white Look and white/celeste Cannondale. I might bring the Lounge jersey curse with me...
> 
> Roads should be pretty dry too....it's sunny and nice up here.


Sun just started peeking out here in Montgomery. Don't think it rained much overnight/today. I've ridden the day after downpours and roads were fine.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

We'll be in the other silver Outback, with a ruby-colored Bianchi and an orange Kona. 

I was looking at directions earlier. Is the parking lot in question the one that's a couple blocks west of Pure Energy Cycling?


----------



## BethLikesBikes (Nov 28, 2010)

Becky said:


> We'll be in the other silver Outback, with a ruby-colored Bianchi and an orange Kona.
> 
> I was looking at directions earlier. Is the parking lot in question the one that's a couple blocks west of Pure Energy Cycling?


If you go past Pure Energy toward the tow path and the river (2 blocks I think), there's a playground on the left and stores on the right (Middle Eastern restaurant on the corner). Parking it also on the left.


----------



## SlipKid727 (Sep 25, 2005)

Gray Corolla and White Orbea.
A little foggy here this morning but should be a nice day.


----------



## JeffreyT (Nov 16, 2001)

Thank you for the ride this morning. I enjoyed meeting and riding with everyone!
jeff


----------



## jrg1988 (Aug 20, 2010)

Yes, same here.

Slow Jeff


----------



## BethLikesBikes (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for a great ride! We'll have to do it again sometime.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Great ride!

Now I'm sad to miss the real HoH.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

robdamanii said:


> Great ride!
> 
> Now I'm sad to miss the real HoH.


Let's do it towards the end of April or early May!

PS - great riding with everyone today!


----------



## SlipKid727 (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks for setting up the ride. 
Nice to meet everyone and enjoyed the ride.
Look forward to doing it again.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

RJP Diver said:


> Let's do it towards the end of April or early May!
> 
> PS - great riding with everyone today!



Where's the pics  ???


Or did it even happen :idea:?!


----------



## BethLikesBikes (Nov 28, 2010)

RJP Diver said:


> Let's do it towards the end of April or early May!


That's a great idea!


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

cda 455 said:


> Where's the pics  ???


I believe some were taken. 

Rob?


----------

